# Traumatic Iritis???



## dhall50 (May 8, 2009)

I researched everywhere for a diagnosis code for 'Traumatic Iritis' and can't find anything other than '364.9 - Unspecified disorder of iris and ciliary body'. 

Need feedback if this is the correct code OR does anybody have any other suggestions.

thanks
Dianna


----------



## rajalakshmir (May 9, 2009)

i think generally we give preference to trauma , if trauma is current ,code  921.3  if not code 364.9 anybody plz give sugestions


----------

